# Dough sheeter or dough roller?



## tamdoankc (Aug 14, 2008)

Rolling by hand is a great work out but I'm looking to save time and increase production so am looking into investing into a dough roller. I would like a reversible sheeter but my kitchen space is limited and even a table top reversible sheeter would not fit. How do gravity fed dough rollers compare? It would strictly be used to roll dough for doughnuts and nothing else. Each ball of dough I roll is about 2lbs to about 1/4 inch thickness.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

for doughnuts only you should be fine, IMO for only 2 lbs dough at a time it is not worth the cost.


----------

